# Axson vom Grief



## Marshmallows (Jan 28, 2007)

Since I had a request for a stacked picture of Ax I thought I might as well post them here to get everyones feed back.











Sorry I tried getting this picture smaller and even though it says is shrinks it, it still post the same size.


----------



## tibvixie101 (Nov 26, 2007)

we think hes gorgeous! 4 paws up for Ax!


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

What a hunky hunk!! I am not expert by any means but .....nice.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

What a nice looking dog. Good angulation, correct bone, beautiful ear set. Maybe just a little long in the back, but overall a very handsome dog.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Very nice male with high withers, slight dip behind the withers that takes away from an otherwise very good topline. He does appear to be slightly stretched. I would like to see a bit darker pigment (he has slight lightening of the black on his nose and his mouth isn't entirely black), but he does have very dark eyes. Nice dog with very good angulation front and rear.


----------



## Marshmallows (Jan 28, 2007)

Thank you every one; especially Daphne and Lisa for going over Ax and giving me your critique of him. It's easy to put blinders on when looking at your own dog And while I felt he was a good looking dog I wanted to make sure I wasn't blinding myself to any of his faults.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I have to say he is one of the most beautiful Whites I've ever seen!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: GSDBESTK9I have to say he is one of the most beautiful Whites I've ever seen!


I have to agree with you Carolina... he's definitely a very gorgeous dog.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

He is a darn nice white ! I agree, a little long in the back, but I wouldn't change much about him otherwise


----------



## Marshmallows (Jan 28, 2007)

Wow, high compliments indeed, Thank you!


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Excellent structure and head. My first thought was "I wish more American line GSDs could have that head and structure!"


----------



## denwil2007 (Apr 15, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: DianaMExcellent structure and head. My first thought was "I wish more American line GSDs could have that head and structure!"


_You should see the head on my showline pup._


That's the best white I've ever seen.


----------

